# -40 f windchill in central NY



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Better bring them inside.


----------



## Huntingstoneboy (Feb 10, 2013)

I am down between Norwich and Binghamton....but boy is it cold!!!!! I have my fingers crossed as well! Worst part is, no warm up in sight, and 3 plus feet of snow in places. Don't know when I will get a chance to check the ladies!


----------



## Frgrasso (Dec 18, 2014)

Iam looking at -15 to -25 tonight and Monday morning 
I cleaned hive entrances today and they were still 
Buzzing , hoping they make it another 2 weeks we 
Should see better weather here then


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

I was moving cinder boxes with that old fashion way today and worked up sweat. Son was helping and wearing short pants. Hard to believe ya'll getting hammered that hard this late and we are sitting in the 70s. 

Hope all the ladies make it.


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

-4°, & -25° windchill here south of Roch. tomorrow is supposed to be -10°.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Happy Honey Farm said:


> Its going to be -40 windchill tonight this winter is worse than last year hope me girls are going to make it.


Sounds like Canadian weather! lol


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

I kept bees in ND. We had temps down to -90F. A couple of times we stayed below -40F for a week or more. 

SOLID bottoms
Wrapped hives (I used BeeCozy's from NOD Apiaries)
Top entrances (All-Season inner cover design from Tim Arheit at Honey Run) w/ 2" polystyrene foam insulation in the top

Didn't get every hive through the winter, but by the time we moved back south - I was averaging around 70-80% overwinter survival.

Interestingly - of the ones that died, most seemed to make it all the way to April or so. Then we would generally get one last brutal late April/May storm and that would be all they could take. One year, (2009 I think) we even got 8" of snow on June 6.


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

Good luck everybody! Those temps sound awful. The snow too.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Not as cold here is it is there, but getting down to 15 tonight and it won't be getting above freezing here all week. Calling for 0 Wednesday night. This time last year, colonies were hatching brood and bringing in pollen left and right. Not this year. Makes me wonder what kind of summer we are in for.
Ian, you need to keep this mess up there with you where it belongs! Lol


----------



## turtle95 (Aug 5, 2012)

you might think about putting sugar patties in the center on top .because the bees are not moving to get the stores because of the cold . had the same problem last year hear in northern IL good luck


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

TalonRedding said:


> Ian, you need to keep this mess up there with you where it belongs! Lol


I say push this air back over the top and let those darn Russians have it back lol


----------



## Huntingstoneboy (Feb 10, 2013)

turtle95 said:


> you might think about putting sugar patties in the center on top .because the bees are not moving to get the stores because of the cold . had the same problem last year hear in northern IL good luck


I "Mountain capped" all 35 in November whether they needed it or not.......Glad i did! Sugar is cheaper than replacements!


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)

It was 51 last Sunday so we added Fondant to everyone and confirmed that every cluster was in contact with the food. Calling for 0F tonight and snow tomorrow. Somehow I have a single deep 5 frm nuc with 2 frames of bees still living. I wrapped it in tar paper and stacked hay bales on the windy sides. If they make it through this week I will have a renewed faith in over-wintering nucs.


----------



## matthewstiles (Jun 4, 2013)

Had wind chill warning between -25 to -40 for the past 4 days. Figure all the snow burying them should provide some insulation.


----------



## Jerry T Indiana (Apr 7, 2014)

Unless they have one heck of a breeze blowing through the hive, windchill has no bearing. Remember windchill is how cold it feels on our skin. If it's -10 with a windchill of -40 and your outdoors yes it's feels like it's -40 but you step behind a 100 percent wind block then it's -10.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

-1 F now, here in central Pa. Due to lose a couple more before dawn. Going all the way to +15 F or so tomorrow. Then a little warmer and a bit of snow.

Enjoy the global warming folks-
Bill


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

You know it's a tough winter when a Long Island beekeeper had to buy snowshoes to get to his hives on the
4 or 5 doable days we've had this winter. Probably should have had them last year too.
What the heck is with this wind?


time to reconsider the planting zone here, again.


----------



## Shasta Bees (Feb 11, 2015)

ehhh... stay warm friends.. I feel guilty for posting this but...


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I've already had windchills lower than -45 about a month ago, but tonight will push that as the air temperature is starting even lower. Here's a pic of my girls' winter wrappings. Picture was taken in January before it started to snow here. Now the snow on the ground is thigh-high and there's at least 18" on top of the hive. There are four hives inside this un-lovely blob. 









Early this afternoon with the air temps in the single digits - and absolutely no wind at that time - the bees in the tallest hive were orienting - poor silly creatures. Many of them promptly plunged right down into the snow and required rescuing. I only got stung twice, though, as I picked up and rewarmed dozens and dozens of them in my bare hands. They did the same thing last winter (same queen) - I think they must have some Russian in them.

It looks as if we are facing at least another ten days of arctic weather - my colonies were all alive and kicking last Sunday. Hope they all make it through.

Enj


----------



## Margot1d (Jun 23, 2012)

Man its cold. I know you all up state have it worse the us in the city. A few days ago all my hives were buzzing here's hoping everyone makes it through. Last winter was rough, but I remeber checking on them around now. There have been no chance of opening a hive since december this winter. Can anyone tell me why February is so fxxxxxxx cold and the days are longer then December? Shouldn't the coldest part of winter be around the equinox?


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

Cold here also. I wrapped mine with thick layers of straw and tied it down. The ten day outlook sucks.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Did you all know about the USDA program to help pay for winter losses of we have a severe winter? They pay $80 @ for lost colonies if temp remains below 14F for 7 consecutive days.


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

-24*f right now in cattaraugus county before wind chill factored in. Luckily just a very slight breeze


----------



## Hiwire (Oct 19, 2014)

-14 here this morning. It was below zero all day yesterday. No real let up in the night time temps. Id say we are getting close to the cold temps we had last winter that killed such a big percentage of our bees. On a positive note, I feel MUCH better about the way my bees went in to this winter. I dont know how much it will help with these temps but Im sure it will help some. I see a couple days later in the week that will be above 20. Im still waiting for that midwinter thaw!
Ray


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Supposed to be hovering around 0 here for the next week at nights. foot of snow coming today, I think the girls are going in the basement if I can pull it off. Man this weather sucks. Not the snow as much as the cold and wind. G


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Ian said:


> Sounds like Canadian weather! lol


You need to bring it back to Canada. It dont have a passport


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Michael Palmer said:


> They pay $80 @ for lost colonies if temp remains below 14F for 7 consecutive days.


good deal, if I could get my snow shoes to walk in and take a picture, most of my yards are missing under snow, do these count? :scratch:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

biggraham610 said:


> Supposed to be hovering around 0 here for the next week at nights. foot of snow coming today, I think the girls are going in the basement if I can pull it off. Man this weather sucks. Not the snow as much as the cold and wind. G


Minus 15 here G. How big is your basement?


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

(click the image to see the video)

Saturday it was 65F with lots of orientation flights:





This morning (Monday) I wake up to falling snow:


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I think they pay for any losses above 17.5%. I know one county in MA that has approved that a lost colony equals one loss, and if you split a colony to replace it, it counts as two losses. That would be $160 payout.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Michael Palmer said:


> I know one county in MA that has approved that a lost colony equals one loss, and if you split a colony to replace it, it counts as two losses.


:scratch:How do you split a dead colony?

If you have one colony and you lose it you are over the 17.5% but I am sure this is only for commercials.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Michael Palmer said:


> I think they pay for any losses above 17.5%. I know one county in MA that has approved that a lost colony equals one loss, and if you split a colony to replace it, it counts as two losses. That would be $160 payout.


Is this a VT State or County Program? Or is this under the ELAP?


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> Minus 15 here G. How big is your basement?


Could handle 100 hives if I had em and wanted to move em, luckily for me, I only have 5 and would like it to stay that way until spring if at all possible.. Just last week it looked like we were turning the corner, now this. Hope they didn't get a false sense of security and start brooding too much. Will see. Good Luck Mark. G


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I could bring you twenty more on my way south in a cpl weeks. But once they are on the truck it makes more sense for me to keep them on the truck until I get to SC.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> I could bring you twenty more on my way south in a cpl weeks. But once they are on the truck it makes more sense for me to keep them on the truck until I get to SC.


Yep, it probably does Mark. In a couple weeks we should be in the clear I hope. However, if a couple tumbled off your truck passing thru, Im sure they would find a good home.  Stay warm. Good Luck. G


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

If they did they wouldn't be worth much and I'd get ticketed. Been there, done that.


----------



## bxtplus (Jun 8, 2012)

Margot1d said:


> Man its cold. I know you all up state have it worse the us in the city. A few days ago all my hives were buzzing here's hoping everyone makes it through. Last winter was rough, but I remeber checking on them around now. There have been no chance of opening a hive since december this winter. Can anyone tell me why February is so fxxxxxxx cold and the days are longer then December? Shouldn't the coldest part of winter be around the equinox?


So this cold snap is "somewhat normal" in that the coldest part of the northern winter generally occurs several weeks after the *Winter Solstice*. This is known as seasonal lag. The land is still radiating heat to the atmosphere despite the lesser amount of energy coming in from the sun at the darkest time of the year. 








On the bright side, I have to look at the extremes as one of the culling criteria for the ever adapting bees we keep.


----------



## Margot1d (Jun 23, 2012)

bxtplus said:


> So this cold snap is "somewhat normal" in that the coldest part of the northern winter generally occurs several weeks after the *Winter Solstice*. This is known as seasonal lag. The land is still radiating heat to the atmosphere despite the lesser amount of energy coming in from the sun at the darkest time of the year.
> View attachment 16013
> 
> 
> On the bright side, I have to look at the extremes as one of the culling criteria for the ever adapting bees we keep.


Thanks for the explanation, that question has been on my mind all winter. :scratch:


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

-34 actual, at the watertown airport at 8 am this morning. a touch warmer here but I have some wind. where is that global warming the politicians promised. I am starting to get nervous about the size of the wood pile. going thru 2 1/2 wheelbarrow full's a day.


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)

2 degrees this morning and they're still hummin' inside! (Pic is before I wrapped them and placed hay-bales.


----------



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

opcorn:opcorn:Yep! Sure is cold here too! Good winter to ski and sit by the woodstove . Our ladies have their nod bee cozies on and are happy as clams -buried till the spring melt.
Nick
gridleyhollow.com


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

This is my second winter with an outdoor fig tree in MO. Possibly the only one in MO. I was hoping for a bit of warming myself, Mike. It froze to the ground last year, but grew back 4' and had a few good figs. Fall was very warm then we had a hard freeze while the leaves were still completely green. Not sure if it has a chance. Burning a little coal couldn't hurt.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

mathesonequip said:


> -34 actual, at the watertown airport at 8 am this morning. a touch warmer here but I have some wind. where is that global warming the politicians promised. I am starting to get nervous about the size of the wood pile. going thru 2 1/2 wheelbarrow full's a day.


I hear you about the wood pile, ours is LOW! We have gone through much wood this season. The bees are doing ok so far, put sugar boards on early and wrapped w/roofing paper and added some foam out and in. High of 0 here in western catskills today. As for global warming, I believe Mark said it best: climate change.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

mathesonequip said:


> -34 actual, at the watertown airport at 8 am this morning. a touch warmer here but I have some wind. where is that global warming the politicians promised. I am starting to get nervous about the size of the wood pile. going thru 2 1/2 wheelbarrow full's a day.


Yeah, I only have about 1 cord left myself. I'll need another one piled up before the end for sure.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

heard this somewhere:
on Feb 1 make sure you have 1/2 your firewood left and the bees have 1/2 their winter stores left. 
Still a lot of winter to go.


----------



## Millenia (Apr 8, 2014)

All I can say is "Bless your hearts." I don't know how you guys do it. Almost makes me feel bad for whining about our 40s. Almost.


----------



## Happy Honey Farm (Feb 14, 2010)

i'd give anything for some 40 degree days now we havent had a cleansing flight since December 22nd.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Wind breaks (natural or man made) help considerably during the winter. Last winter, I forgot about one of my hives that was placed at a clients house. It didn't get wrapped, insulated, emergency feed..... nothing.
It was however tucked in between a couple of pine trees. It survived last years brutal winter. Some of the "winterized" hives that had no wind break weren't so lucky. I can only assume it was because all the conditions were right for the surviving hive.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

they said on the weather this A.M. that Feb if it stays on course will not only be the coldest Feb since 1930, but the coldest month since 1930, Jan. was no piece of cake either as it was significantly colder this Jan than last.
They also said we are in for a treat today, this may be the first day since the middle of Jan. that it might not snow:applause:

March better not warm up to much or my hives will wash away


----------



## Hiwire (Oct 19, 2014)

Just let me know when they start washing away. Ill gather them up as they wash down the hill.
Ray


----------



## Millenia (Apr 8, 2014)

funwithbees said:


> opcorn:opcorn:Yep! Sure is cold here too! Good winter to ski and sit by the woodstove . Our ladies have their nod bee cozies on and are happy as clams -buried till the spring melt.
> Nick
> gridleyhollow.com
> 
> View attachment 16017


Do you have to dig them out when they get buried in snow? Will they suffocate?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

No Mill, they are just fine.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Millenia said:


> Do you have to dig them out when they get buried in snow? Will they suffocate?


No. Typically if the hive is alive the snow will melt away from the wall of the box. If I was motivated I could go out as see if my hive was dead right now. But I am not.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Do you have to dig them out when they get buried in snow? Will they suffocate?

If you get a warm day they will want to take a cleansing flight... even if there is still snow...


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

http://i697.photobucket.com/albums/vv333/acebird1/Snow Plowing 2015/0210151244_zpsd7d29d06.jpg
http://i697.photobucket.com/albums/vv333/acebird1/Snow Plowing 2015/0217150922_zps70ef5215.jpg
http://i697.photobucket.com/albums/vv333/acebird1/Snow Plowing 2015/0217150920_zps5c1413e4.jpg
http://i697.photobucket.com/albums/vv333/acebird1/Snow Plowing 2015/0217150919_zpseb6a76d8.jpg
http://i697.photobucket.com/albums/vv333/acebird1/Snow Plowing 2015/0217150921_zpse9fa61f8.jpg
It’s a winter wonderland up here.


----------



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

No, we don't dig them out. I used to when we only had a few hives. I have seen them flying out of a plate sized tunnel in the snow, melted out above where the cluster is on a warm spring day in March, while the hive is still buried a foot under the snowbank. If we dig any out, there is usually a cavern melted in the snow around the hive.
Nick
gridleyhollow.com


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hiwire said:


> Just let me know when they start washing away. Ill gather them up as they wash down the hill.
> Ray


I'm not telling you again Ray, stay in your end of town:no:

got to a balmy 19f this afternoon, a little warmer and I'm going down and inspect Ray's hives.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Michael Palmer said:


> Did you all know about the USDA program to help pay for winter losses of we have a severe winter? They pay $80 @ for lost colonies if temp remains below 14F for 7 consecutive days.


Didn't even know of such a program, but last winter my county Ag extension office sent me a form for reimbursement for lost winter hives, but the way I understood it, you had to be a commercial operation


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

wildbranch2007 said:


> no:
> 
> got to a balmy 19f this afternoon.


must be nice to live down south where it is a nice mild 19.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Too bad Montana is full and just no room for refugees and besides it is only 35 above going to fifty tomorrow. That is on the cold side of the mountains.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

> They pay $80 @ for lost colonies if temp remains below 14F for 7 consecutive days.

Wow! 14 above zero? Or 14 below? We had more than 14 below for that many nights, but I'm not sure what the days got to.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Varroa come in all sizes



Michael Bush said:


> > They pay $80 @ for lost colonies if temp remains below 14F for 7 consecutive days.
> 
> Wow! 14 above zero? Or 14 below? We had more than 14 below for that many nights, but I'm not sure what the days got to.


----------



## SRatcliff (Mar 19, 2011)

Michael Bush said:


> > They pay $80 @ for lost colonies if temp remains below 14F for 7 consecutive days.
> 
> Wow! 14 above zero? Or 14 below? We had more than 14 below for that many nights, but I'm not sure what the days got to.


"Eligible extreme cold means, for honeybee colony losses, the temperature must be 14 degrees Fahrenheit or less for at least 7 consecutive days during the program year in which the loss is claimed."

Here's a link to the PDF that details eligibility. www.fsa.usda.gov/Internet/FSA_File/1ldap111.pdf


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

SRatcliff said:


> "Eligible extreme cold means, for honeybee colony losses, the temperature must be 14 degrees Fahrenheit or less for at least 7 consecutive days during the program year in which the loss is claimed."
> 
> Here's a link to the PDF that details eligibility. www.fsa.usda.gov/Internet/FSA_File/1ldap111.pdf


Wow, lotsa red tape in there.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

BadBeeKeeper said:


> Wow, lotsa red tape in there.


if you have a loss of over 17 1/2 percent due to cold weather go to your farm service agency office [your home county]. it helps to understand the program first but they have to help you with the paper work. be patient times ten, they are slower than slow but they will pay claims that are real eventualy. this is not really worth doing if you lost 5 hives out of 20. but 50 out of 200, or 20 out of 20 will get you a check or in reality a direct deposit.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

According to that red tape you have to have paper records not just fill out the form correctly. I doubt if people with 20 hives have those kind of records.


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

-9 tonight and the next ten days show cold. Two more below zero over the next four days. Really worried about the girls. It's been cold were for a while.


----------



## Davidnewbeeboxbuilder (Oct 6, 2012)

I just got away from o degrees and hope I don't see nothing below 20 for a couple years


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Davidnewbeeboxbuilder said:


> I just got away from o degrees and hope I don't see nothing below 20 for a couple years


Yep, and now all of that 2 inches of ice+4 inches of snow+4 inches of rain= a really BIG mess!


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

It is back down to normal temperatures,12F right now, and it is purely disgusting! You east of the Mississippi folks have been sponging up our normal weather and I wish you would get back with the program! Only two months til full dandelion bloom here! Oh Joy!


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Last I knew the weather people said we were running behind by 2 feet of snow for the year, problem is it hasn't got above 20 F, for two months, so none of the darned stuff that is on the ground has melted. Forecast for yesterday was for 30 f, I figured oh boy I could pull snow off the roof and move it around. Well that 40 mile an hour wind , that they didn't mention, moved more snow around than I could, and that white stuff falling out of the sky wasn't helping, try try again today. but the bees are snug as a bug in an ice cube.:thumbsup:


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Its a balmy 21f her this morning. Got about 5 inches of snow last night. Getting ready tomstart my snowplow aka skidsteer to move that snow. Then maybe some regular work outside today. They are calling for -11 tomorrow morning with a high of 6 degrees. Yeah.


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey Brian,

Bet you can't wait to make your next trip south, I pushed my cell order out to 3/10 because of the colder temps in SC.
When you headed out?


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I would like to say im there now. Idk when i will get south this year. Looking like April.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I heard from LB that it's mostly too cold to do much beework. But the bees look good. Lots of them in the hives.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I am told in south Ga the bees are looking to swarm soon.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Been warm enuf to snow here the last cpl days. I'd rather shovel it than freeze. It's easier on the fuel bill.

Sent the Bobcat to the shop a cpl days ago because at first I couldn't get it started, then couldn't keep it running. Fortunately it stopped just off the road rather than in the road. So the shop called me and said that got it running and changed the fuel filter and the primer ball and let it run a good long while after putting 911 additive in it. Then, yesterday, when I got home from an all day mtng the message on the machine, which came at 8:45 AM, was "Call us as soon as you can." That doesn't sound good. Wish me good luck.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> Been warm enuf to snow here the last cpl days. I'd rather shovel it than freeze. It's easier on the fuel bill.
> 
> Sent the Bobcat to the shop a cpl days ago because at first I couldn't get it started, then couldn't keep it running. Fortunately it stopped just off the road rather than in the road. So the shop called me and said that got it running and changed the fuel filter and the primer ball and let it run a good long while after putting 911 additive in it. Then, yesterday, when I got home from an all day mtng the message on the machine, which came at 8:45 AM, was "Call us as soon as you can." That doesn't sound good. Wish me good luck.


do you put any additive in the diesel, I use stanadyne and have only had it jell up twice the first year of the ULSD. also if you fuel it up in SC, you probably aren't getting the northern diesel additives that they put in up here. That 911 additive has alcohol in it and can affect the rubber lines etc.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

powerservice also makes a great antigel. This time of year i like to add about 50% more than it calls for.


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks like the temps will remain low right to the end of Feb. I've never started making nucs as late as mid- March.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

wildbranch2007 said:


> do you put any additive in the diesel, I use stanadyne and have only had it jell up twice the first year of the ULSD. also if you fuel it up in SC, you probably aren't getting the northern diesel additives that they put in up here. That 911 additive has alcohol in it and can affect the rubber lines etc.


The last time my machine went south I made sure to fuel up before I left home and didn't buy any southern fuel while down there. I don't usually add anything to the fuel and have done just fine.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

power-service is an excellent anti-gel additive. it will not hurt anything . in fact at 25 times strength it will clean without harm old stuck dirty injectors that will barely smoke. some of the railroads used to carry a couple of 55 gallon drums of the stuff around on old locomotives with worn out engines. with a quart in the jockey box you can fuel up anywhere. the stanadyne mentioned above is good too, I have only used once.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Before I sent the machine off to the shop I put a jug of 911 in a 5 gallon fuel can and added some kerosene I wanted to get rid of and then I filled the rest of the jug w/about 4 gallons of diesel fuel. Then I put that in the fuel tank and left it sit for 24 hours. I also opened the pitcock on the bottom of the fuel filter and a little bit of liquid dripped out. And I turned the lever above the fuel filter and some fuel squirted out of it and then stopped. I started the machine and got it to move, but I couldn't lift the arms much before it stalled out. After a while I gave up and called to have it taken to the shop.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

a good winter plan is never use dyed fuel in off the road engines. some of the newer skid steers, particularly the john-deere ones have awful plastic fuel systems. the fine print in the warranty says no warranty for the fuel system and they mean it. I know of failures when unloading one from a truck on the way back from the dealers for a complee new fuel system, junk. the machine was a few months old , this was not the first time. the farmer was not too happy.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Saturday morning the shop went outdoors to start my Bobcat and it wouldn't. So they stuck a block heater in it. But instead of parking it outdoors over the weekend they left it indoors. So now they are going to park it outside and check to see if it will start tomorrow morning. I love shoveling snow by hand. Ha!!


----------



## m1ke05 (Jul 16, 2014)

Michael Palmer said:


> Did you all know about the USDA program to help pay for winter losses of we have a severe winter? They pay $80 @ for lost colonies if temp remains below 14F for 7 consecutive days.


Do you have a link? Ive done a few google searches but yet to find info on this.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Varroa come in all sizes


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

mathesonequip said:


> a good winter plan is never use dyed fuel in off the road engines.


I thought all fuel oil was dyed either green or red.


----------



## Hiwire (Oct 19, 2014)

M1Ke,
Look up ELAP program. It will pop up right away.
Ray


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Acebird said:


> I thought all fuel oil was dyed either green or red.


The link is from Montana DOT, but the dyed/non-dyed fuel logic is the same nationwide.

http://www.mdt.mt.gov/business/fueltax/dyed_aware.shtml


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't use dyed fuel in my Bobcat. The kerosene I put in the jug along with the 911 additive and diesel fuel was red colored. But that is the only dyed liquid I have used in the machine.

I asked about a heater plug the last time I had the machine in the shop and got the run around. It only costs $45.00. I don't know why they aren't more common up here.


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

I recently bought a used diesel truck, previous owner complained about it starting hard in the winter, I asked if he plugged it in, he said, I never spent for the plug. I bought one after purchasing the truck for 65 bucks and installed it in 20 minutes. I had to just scratch my head- why not include the plug?


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

My diesel jetta didnt come with one. I have over 312000 miles on the car and it still starts fine at -10 by cycling the glowplugs a couple times. My loader with the kobota engine needs to be plugged in for an hour at those temps or it will not start. It just depends on the engine.

They are cheap and easy to install. I put the type that goes in the lower radiator hose.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I'll be interested to find where the shop put mine. They called it a block heater. I don't know. I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

My Kubota fired up OK after letting the switch keep the glow plug on for the latest plowing. Love this machine. Should have bought it years ago.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

papar said:


> I had to just scratch my head- why not include the plug?


If you lived in FL what would you use it for? When I was a kid air conditioning was only optional in NY. Today it is more common.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

When I bought fuel for offroad purposes the diesel (#2) was dyed red. And yes, plug in block warmers are nice to have on a diesel


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Vance G said:


> It is back down to normal temperatures,12F right now, and it is purely disgusting! You east of the Mississippi folks have been sponging up our normal weather and I wish you would get back with the program! Only two months til full dandelion bloom here! Oh Joy!


"Normal weather"? What, you want it colder? More than happy to oblige. It's 6 below right now, and I've had to run the plow twice in the last two days...and it's been snowing since October. Enough already, you can have it, I'm ready for Spring...except it doesn't appear to be coming any time soon.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

BadBeeKeeper said:


> I've had to run the plow twice in the last two days...and it's been snowing since October. Enough already, you can have it, I'm ready for Spring...except it doesn't appear to be coming any time soon.


I'm with you, For Sale house in Lafayette NY, cheap, bees included


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> The kerosene I put in the jug


thats the other reason you should use one of the additives, If I remember correctly there is no lubricant in the kerosene, that also included in the additive.


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

I've since replaced both batteries in the truck and it no longer requires plugging in but I am told it's easier on the engine if you do plug them in for a few hours before starting on the extreme cold days. I had issues with a diesel van not starting below 40 degrees without being plugged in, even with new batteries, then learned I needed new glow plugs and relay. these diesels are expensive to keep up with!!


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

papar said:


> I've since replaced both batteries in the truck and it no longer requires plugging in but I am told it's easier on the engine if you do plug them in for a few hours before starting on the extreme cold days. I had issues with a diesel van not starting below 40 degrees without being plugged in, even with new batteries, then learned I needed new glow plugs and relay. these diesels are expensive to keep up with!!


In cold weather, oil can become like molasses. If the engine starts, the engine(bearings and rings) may not be getting proper lubrication for 30-60 secs. This will shorten the life of the engine.

Block heaters need to be plugged in for some 4 hours or longer to get the block warm enough to get some heat into the oil pan.

I personally use a 0-30W synthetic oil for the winter. The synthetic stays much more viscous than regular oils and the 0-30W also is more viscous. And plug in when temp gets cold.


----------



## trapperdirk (Nov 3, 2013)

Actual temp at 7:47 am today -24F wind chill -35F. I think the previous record low was -5F.

Pretty darn cold for Central Ohio!!!!!

And I forgot to plug in my F250:ws:


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

>> The synthetic stays much more viscous than regular oils and the 0-30W also is more viscous.

_More _viscous? :shhhh: I suspect you mean that the synthetic oil is _less _viscous at cold temperatures than conventional oil.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> >> The synthetic stays much more viscous than regular oils and the 0-30W also is more viscous.
> 
> _More _viscous? :shhhh: I suspect you mean that the synthetic oil is _less _viscous at cold temperatures than conventional oil.


Wouldn't it be most appropriate to state that synthetic oils have the least change in viscosity regardless of temp?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is the way Shell Oil phrases it ...



> Synthetic base oils give enhanced performance because they are manufactured using a more expensive chemical process than that used in mineral oil production. Because of this,[HIGHLIGHT] fully synthetic oils like Shell Helix Ultra flow more easily at start-up temperatures,[/HIGHLIGHT] when most wear occurs. They are also more resistant to heat and are more easily protected by antioxidant additives (oxidation is a natural degradation process that occurs in oil over time). Plus they are less volatile than mineral oils.
> 
> http://www.shell.com/global/products-services/on-the-road/oils-lubricants/right-oil.html


In my book, "flow more easily" translates to _less _viscous in layman terms. Course, I'm currently _south _of the Mason-Dixon Line.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't hold that against you. Does anyone else? You are welcome to come visit as long as you know where home is.


----------



## JohnNY78 (Oct 25, 2013)

I put Lucas oil stabilizer in EVERYTHING that requires oil. The stuff is really thick. Yes even in the winter. Just not as much as in the summer. I had a Suzuki GSXR 750 years ago before I had children. I used to wheelie that motorcycle for miles yes miles. It eventually got stolen but when it did it had something like 24,500 miles on it. I would say about one third of those miles were on one wheel. Now that engine wasn't getting much lubrication while it was in wheelie mode. Yet the engine ran like new. I had a friend who got the same bike as me.It had 400 miles on it when he got it. He too was suicidal like I was . At 1800 miles he blew the engine. I asked if he put lucas in the engine and he said no he forgot. ( a brand new bottle was sitting there in his shop) Today my diesel truck , my car, my compressors ,blowers, hoist ladders everything has that stuff in it. I know it works. Hope this helps


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> I don't hold that against you. Does anyone else? You are welcome to come visit as long as you know where home is.


Thats right.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Uhhh ... Mark and Brian (BMAC) - you have nothing to worry about with regards to me moving to NY state ....



sqkcrk said:


> I had a fuel oil delivery a cpl days ago. A little over 200 gallons. Close to $700.00 worth of fuel. [HIGHLIGHT]Our monthly Bill all year round is $350.00,[/HIGHLIGHT] this year.





I like it fine just where I am!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't care if you move here. Just don't expect us to change if you do. 

I'm a good Yankee. I go home.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

JohnNY78 said:


> *I put Lucas oil stabilizer in EVERYTHING that requires oil.* The stuff is really thick. Yes even in the winter. Just not as much as in the summer. I had a Suzuki GSXR 750 years ago before I had children. I used to wheelie that motorcycle for miles yes miles. It eventually got stolen but when it did it had something like 24,500 miles on it. I would say about one third of those miles were on one wheel. Now that engine wasn't getting much lubrication while it was in wheelie mode. Yet the engine ran like new. I had a friend who got the same bike as me.It had 400 miles on it when he got it. He too was suicidal like I was . At 1800 miles he blew the engine. I asked if he put lucas in the engine and he said no he forgot. ( a brand new bottle was sitting there in his shop) Today my diesel truck , my car, my compressors ,blowers, hoist ladders everything has that stuff in it. I know it works. Hope this helps


The guy across the street from me*, he and his wife both race (55 Chevys with 500-600HP motors), he swears by the stuff. If he says it's good, then that's good enough for me. I've started using it now.

For Winter here, I try to change out the 5W30 oil for 5W20, and [usually] run oil-pan heaters. 20 below this morning, the wife's new (used, but new to her) Jeep still had the heavier oil and no heater, ***almost*** wouldn't turn.

*(Oddly enough, though we're all hundreds of miles away from where we were 25 years ago, it turns out that he was one of my instructors at the Combat Pistol Course I took at the MCJTC, and was a pistol instructor when my wife went through the Police Academy.)


----------



## Pete O (Jul 13, 2013)

Wind Chill factor is based on the wind and temperature on human skin. If your the interior of your hives are windproof, then the wind chill factor is meaningless.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Pete O said:


> Wind Chill factor is based on the wind and temperature on human skin. If your the interior of your hives are windproof, then the wind chill factor is meaningless.


Although the 'wind chill temperature' may be calculated to try to reflect an approximation of the effect of actual temperature on skin, wind chill does not affect only skin...other materials are affected as well, otherwise, you would not need a fan behind your radiator. For people who run screened bottom boards year-round this can be a concern. Hives are not always air-tight.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If hives were airtight, the bees would suffocate. 

There are always convection currents at work in any situation where there are temperature differentials, so with live bees - generating heat - wind chill _does _have some impact.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Uhhh ... Mark and Brian (BMAC) - you have nothing to worry about with regards to me moving to NY state ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. Hehe.


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

I think the first of us Yankees that went south this winter forgot to shut the door behind us when we left. It's too cold down there


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

32 in Conway this morning. Cool all this week. Highs in the 60s next week.


----------

